# Help! Goldfish can't open his mouth



## RoxMad (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi there! We have had an Oranda Goldfish for about 4 years now. In the last week, he has not been opening his mouth. He rea cts to our presence like he is excited to eat, but does not seem able to open his mouth.

He never had symptoms of a fungus, such as white around the mouth, but we treated for a fungal infection anyway. To feed him, we read we could smash egg yolk in water and he would be able to absorb the nutrients that way, so we have been pipetting that in the water twice daily. The treatment for the fungal infection was for 48 hours, and today is the day they recommend performing a 25% water change and re-adding the carbon to the filter. My next move was going to be to treat the water with Melafix and "Clean and Clear," to help with bacterial infections since he is also having some small red sores appear on his body and tail. He occasionally presents these symptoms, and we are usually able to treat him and get him back to normal. He also has a dime-sized tumor on his wen, which he has had for roughly 2 years (not always this big).

We have never had a situation where he could not open his mouth, and the only fish vet in the area says that she "no longer treats fish," so we are desperate for options. Does anyone have any advice or experience with this?


----------

